# Rusty HATES flies!



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Just thought I would come on and say how funny it is that Rusty detests flies! If any fly flies around him, he will snap at it and chase after it. One time he caught one and almost choked on it! We had a rat terrier who passed away and she hated flies too. Anyone else have experiences with their V hating flies?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

That's funny ;D When we're out and about, Sophie too chases, flies, butterflies and hops with the grasshoppers ...and then she eats them all!  And when she swims in the pond, she goes after mosquitoes, beetles, or pretty much anything that moves in the water... and eats them all too...


----------



## Shandroid (Sep 10, 2011)

Ha! Awesome! Our rat terrier, Scooter, in his hey day, would go on walks and eat tons and tons of grasshoppers! We figured the protein would be good for him.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My Willie Boy also stalks, kills, and eats any kind of insect unfortunate enough to go near him! I have to admit, I get a kick out of watching him leap into the air at dusk, trying to catch the fireflies. Of course, he would rather hunt feather and fur, but I guess the insects will do in a pinch.  HA-Ha-ha!


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

Kaylee spent hours in the yard after insects from about 4 months to 9 months old. About a month ago she caught a bee in her mouth and got stung on the tongue. She hasn't chased an insect since.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Aww KasDad - had a wasp incident that didn't deter. Now have an childs epi pen prescribed. 
Mswhipple - same thing here...right now there are tons of grasshoppers out and she gets her protein snack several times a day - that and butterflies. 

Original post - we actually have taught all our dogs since i was little to "get the fly". They alway sseem to get in the house aroudn season changes. Best fly trap in the world... problem is now that the cat has also been taught "get the fly" (we had her first and I needed something in a pinch)...so now its who gets the fly first and let me tell you its a war in here somedays...any insect has never lasted past the 4 minute mark in our house...ive timed it...


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie, too--moths are big with her (I talk baby talk to her a lot so I call them "moffs" when I'm talking to her). 

We had a near miss with a bat in broad daylight recently. Very strange. This is in massachusetts in a somewhat urban park. The bat was just hanging fairly low on the trunk of a tree (mid-afternoon with the sun out!), and Rosie was about to go after it when we realized what it was and caught her. Fortunately, she didn't get bitten so we avoided having to get the bat killed and tested for rabies, etc. We did alert the park rangers, though.


----------

